# Nanotechnology Powers Electric Truck Destined for Hawaii



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Ontario, Calif.-based Phoenix Motorcars will provide 20 to 30 of the vehicles to Maui Electric to test battery technologies that use a nanotechnology battery system from Altair Nanotechnologies using titanate nanoparticles.

More...


----------

